# Lobster Tails Steamed w/ Beer for V-day.



## xray (Feb 15, 2020)

Got a nice surprise from the wife when she bought us a 4 pack of cold water Lobster tails to eat for Valentines Day. Even though we’re going out Saturday for a nice dinner.

Who am I to complain about eating like a champ 2 days in a row!?

I’ve always enjoyed steaming my lobster with beer. It’s so easy too. One year, I didn’t add enough beer and scorched it to the bottom of the pot, wasn’t a good day.

Here’s the Lobster. Thawed, skewered to prevent curling and just a smattering of Old Bay:







I got a pretty big steamer pot, so I added 1.5 bottles of beer, drank the .5 for quality control and then filled the empty bottle up with water and dumped it in the pot. Added some Old Bay and two bay leaf.






Use a decent full bodied beer. Sam Adams Cold Snap is my favorite to use. Anything will work as long as it’s nothing like Chocolate stout or some foofoo strawberry beer.

Once the pot is steaming, add the lobster and steam 8 minutes. These are 8oz tails. Add more time if using larger tails. Remove and serve immediately.

Here’s dinner. Lobster Tail served with browned butter, baked potato and roasted asparagus.
















Thanks for looking,

Joe


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 15, 2020)

Beautiful job Joe! Must be something about V-Day that requires seafood and spargees, Like. RAY


----------



## KillianMatters (Feb 15, 2020)

Looks really delicious, enjoy! You guys should do it often, not only on V-day, makes things a lot more special.


----------



## tropics (Feb 15, 2020)

Joe that looks fantastic nicely done. Likes
Richie


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 15, 2020)

Looks dang good joe!  Thought about getting some lobster yesterday also but stuck to crab legs and shrimp.  Have to try steaming it with beer sometime,  never thought about that 

Like
Ryan


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 15, 2020)

Absolutely beautiful meal Joe. Just spectacular. There isn't a thing I'd change about that plate of I were to make it...but sadly I can't do that when Tracy is here. Guess I'll just have to continue living vicariously through you.

Great job my friend,
Robert


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 15, 2020)

Nice looking meal great job.

Warren


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 15, 2020)

That is a meal fit for a king Joe!
Nicely done!!
Al


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 15, 2020)

That does look great . Don't eat much seafood here , Fat tire is a different story . That and 1554 is a favorite . Nice wok bud .


----------



## gary s (Feb 15, 2020)

Looks Really Great

Gary


----------



## xray (Feb 16, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Beautiful job Joe! Must be something about V-Day that requires seafood and spargees, Like. RAY



Thank you Ray, it most certainly is something about Vday that requires those ingredients!



KillianMatters said:


> Looks really delicious, enjoy! You guys should do it often, not only on V-day, makes things a lot more special.



Thanks Killian! We actually do have lobster on more than one occasion, the 4 pack of tails is $35 so it's definitely cheaper than going out for a nice lobster dinner...it's just been a while for both of us.




Brokenhandle said:


> Looks dang good joe!  Thought about getting some lobster yesterday also but stuck to crab legs and shrimp.  Have to try steaming it with beer sometime,  never thought about that
> 
> Like
> Ryan



Thanks Ryan! Give it a try it definitely makes a difference than using water, the seafood picks up a hint of sweetness. My wife didn't believe me a few years ago until I steamed 2 tails in water and 2 tails in beer.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 16, 2020)

That ALL looks Perfect !!
Nice Job, Joe!
Like.

Bear


----------



## xray (Feb 16, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> Absolutely beautiful meal Joe. Just spectacular. There isn't a thing I'd change about that plate of I were to make it...but sadly I can't do that when Tracy is here. Guess I'll just have to continue living vicariously through you.
> 
> Great job my friend,
> Robert



Thank you Robert, I also live vicariously through you when it comes to beef ribs, brisket and monster tomahawk steaks. I'd gladly trade you a tale of some of the beef that you showcase.



HalfSmoked said:


> Nice looking meal great job.
> 
> Warren



Thank you Warren!



SmokinAl said:


> That is a meal fit for a king Joe!
> Nicely done!!
> Al



Thanks Al, I'm just a court jester who cooks for my queen. 



chopsaw said:


> That does look great . Don't eat much seafood here , Fat tire is a different story . That and 1554 is a favorite . Nice wok bud .



Thanks Chop! Lobster is for bigger occasions for us. We do a lot of shrimp, also get a lot of crab from friends who come back from MD and VA. 

The fat tire is some good stuff, shame I used it for steaming, but it does make a difference. 



gary s said:


> Looks Really Great
> 
> Gary



Thanks Gary!


----------



## xray (Feb 16, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> That ALL looks Perfect !!
> Nice Job, Joe!
> Like.
> 
> Bear



Thank you Bear and for the like!!


----------



## kawboy (Feb 17, 2020)

Oddly enough growing up in central Minnesota, we didn't eat much lobster. Dang that looks good though! Silly question I guess, but you leave the shell on and just set them across the top of the stock pot? May have to try this sometime.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 17, 2020)

Mighty nice job Joe! I don't believe I've seen the skewer trick before. Neat idea.


----------



## xray (Feb 17, 2020)

kawboy said:


> Oddly enough growing up in central Minnesota, we didn't eat much lobster. Dang that looks good though! Silly question I guess, but you leave the shell on and just set them across the top of the stock pot? May have to try this sometime.




If it wasn't done at the store already. Cut the top shell with scissors but be careful not to cut all the way down to the tail. The tails are already thawed and placed in a steamer basket and placed in a stock pot. I like to keep mine out of the water, so I only fill the stockpot 1-2" of beer at the bottom. Make sure the pot is steaming before adding the lobster, add the lobster and cover to steam approximately 8 minutes.


----------



## xray (Feb 17, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Mighty nice job Joe! I don't believe I've seen the skewer trick before. Neat idea.



Thanks Steve. The lobster tails curl quite a bit when heated. The skewer keeps them straight for presentation purposes, they're still tasty without it. 

The second lobster tail on my plate, the meat pulled right out with the skewer, so I thought that was pretty cool.  As for the skewers, they're just your regular bamboo ones, I cut them down to size to fit in my pot.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 17, 2020)

I've never steamed tails before. Always either grilled or broiled. I'd imagine with steaming them. There is less chance of drying them out.


----------



## xray (Feb 17, 2020)

Steve H said:


> I've never steamed tails before. Always either grilled or broiled. I'd imagine with steaming them. There is less chance of drying them out.



They stay moist, but like other methods they can become overcooked too.

These were the 4 pack cold water tails  from Wegmans. If you do decide to steam them, definitely try them with the beer.


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 17, 2020)

looks like ya had a great meat Joe, everything looks delicous.


----------



## xray (Feb 17, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> looks like ya had a great meat Joe, everything looks delicous.



Thanks Jim! It was a good meal. I don’t get to make it often but it still is cheaper than going out.


----------

